
Billboards That Look Back - markbao
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/05/31/business/media/31billboard.html?_r=1&partner=rssnyt&emc=rss&oref=slogin
======
wumi
anyone seen minority report?

~~~
hashtable
or read Diamond Age?

